

Show HN: Pitching YC on Saturday - What do you think of our about page? - aelaguiz
http://about.reviewlark.com/

======
IanDrake
Overall I like it. Some possible changes:

Above the fold page looks a little bland...everything looks like a background
image, the birds and the text. My eyes weren't sure where to go.

Also Amir's bio:

"Engineer turned product guy. I find people smarter than me and help them kick
ass."

Starts out as first person, then the second paragraph continues in third
person. Personally I'd just nix the the part quoted above. It sounds cliche
anyway.

~~~
aelaguiz
Aw I thought it was edgy! Yeah you're right though, the perspective change is
bad. I'll change that.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
rallen_austin
Like the colors, simplicity and the tagline. So excited for you guys! ~ Rhonda

